# Psychologist types



## Introspiritual (Mar 12, 2010)

There was a study that attempted to map psychologist theoretical approach to MBTI type...



> Varlami, E., & Bayne, R. (2007). Psychological type and counselling psychology trainees' choice of counselling orientation. _Counselling Psychology __Quarterly._ 20(4), 361-373.


They found no patterns for SPs or NTs, which likely meant too few of them to measure. The majority were NF and SJ types.

SJs tended towards cognitive-behavioralism.
NFPs preferred person-centered approaches.
NFJs preferred psychodynamic approaches.

All of the above mirrors my experience in the counseling program I attended. I met about 1-2 SPs and NTs each total, the rest were split 50/50 between NFs and SJs.


----------

